# new cockatiel



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Today evening i'm gonna buy from a breeder a new cockatiel...
Actually he has 2 one normal grey and one cinnamon grey..i would buy both but my money are not enough so i will take 1 of the 2 next month.
When i get my new tiel i am gonna show you photos.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new tiel!!! My hubby picked out a new one yesterday, he fell in love with her and I couldn't let him leave without her.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahah that's great news...i'll post pics when i get it.
Now i am at work and im going to get my new tiel in 4 hoursssssssssss
arrgghh i cannot wait.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

This is my 2 month old new tiel...Merlin.
Male and good singer
Very cuddly and sweet,he whistles nice and he always give you his hand like HELLO WHATS UP..hahaha


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats, he is very cute..

But please do not let him near any wiring/cords, it is very dangerous.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes he is a sweet faced baby! Merlin is a great name for him.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hehehe yes he ia very sweet.
As for the cables yes you are right,he just fleww off there from the cahir and took a quick shot of him,do not worry.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow...he seems really comfortable considering you just brought him home...

He may be a feisty little chicken


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you a lot


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

aww, what a cute little baby


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

heheheh thankss and he sings also very sweetly


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby! 

Was it tested as a male? I'm curious because aren't grey males supposed to have yellow faces? Or is that after a molt?


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Its after a molt...its 2months old still and it sings


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

ook. I didn't know that. I just thought they were born that way. My bad!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

what a little darling he is


----------

